# Kobalt - Kobalt  22 oz. Hammer with Angled Handle



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

It took me years of doing projects to realize that there are different hammers for different jobs. The Kobalt 22 oz. Hammer with Angled Handle is a great framing hammer, the weight and balance is great. It just feels good in your hand. This one has been with me thru 3 big projects and I have a good story that goes with it. I cleaned up the garage to start working on it. See my Gallery photos. My Brother and I share allot of our tools, we had a construction company together. Well needless to say, after I cleaned up I wanted to start taking things down and fix some of the framing. So I natural reached for my Kobalt hammer, I could not find it. Tore the garage apart looking for it, more than once. I had let my brother in the garage to get a chop saw or something when I wasn't home so I figured he must have borrowed it. I called him and gave him a bunch of crap about taking my hammer. He swore he didn't have it but would look for it. Anyway, about 2 months later I was again cleaning up after doing the roofing and new windows. I went to put my corded sawall away and low and behold inside of the sawall case guess what I found? Yep my hammer, I call and apologized to my bro and I now do a better job of keeping track of my favorite hammer. Buy one and try it, you'll keep it under your bed..... 

View attachment Garage inter (31).jpg


----------

